# General > Book & Author Requests >  taste by roald dahl

## maya3

i've been looking on the internet and i CANNOT find 'Taste' by Roald dahl as a full text. if anyone knows where i can read it... that would be great
its in his collection 'someone like you' 

thanx :Thumbs Up:

----------


## nps_marina

that's one GREAT short story, definitely!!!
I have no idea where on the internet you could find it- does Gutenberg Project include Dahl (jst checked: no)? Anyway, if you can't find it it's probably due to copyright issues (I know I'm not giving you any groundbreaking information there, huh?), and perhaps it would be better just to march out to the library. I wouldn't be surprised if they have Mr. Dahl's short stories there.

And then, whenever you want to discuss anything Dahl, I'll be happy to join that thread.

See ya!

----------


## maya3

yes i did go out to the library and find it. 
thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------

